# Aftermarket Power Windows & Wire Loom



## DTM (Oct 25, 2007)

Hello..... Anyone

We are redoing a '66 GTO hardtop (not original) and am thinking of adding power windows. The car was completely disassembled and we are now reassembling and need to make this decision. Looking for any input/experience using an aftermarket kit.

Also, we are installing speakers in the doors and need to install a wire loom. There are two "dimples" that align that I am thinking is where the factory installed the original. One on the door and one on the "pillar" that align. Can anyone confirm?

Thanks in advance,

DTM


----------

